

23andme goes free for today: DNA testing, disease risk analysis - joeguilmette
http://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2011/04/11/23andme-offers-free-dna-testing-on-sale-today-only/

======
oakenshield
Knowing nothing more than what I've read in articles elsewhere, to someone
who's not going to have a child immediately, these kits provide information
that is of limited use. For example, they might tell you that you have a 10%
higher chance of developing a type of cancer which has an incidence of 1 in 10
(10%). Implying you're now told that you have an 11% chance of getting the
cancer than the general population. Mostly, this is just going to get you
stressed and not "prepare" you to face the slightly-more-likely cancer.

I suppose this might be useful to figure out potential genetic defects, but as
adults, wouldn't most defects have manifested already (I'm speculating here,
correct me if I'm wrong).

------
Judson
The title is a bit misleading. You get the kit for free if you sign up for
their $9/mo "Personal Genome" service.

Its still cheaper than before, but not _free_.

~~~
pkulak
Last year it was $99 (I think) and people were all over it. Add in the free
interest and this looks like the exact same deal.

~~~
Judson
According to the article, it was $99 last year w/ a $5/mo subscription.

~~~
m86
It was $99 with no commitment last year on DNA Day. The holiday sale later in
the year was $99 with a $5 (per month for 1 year) commitment.

------
gcb
lie.

from $199 to $108.

very different from free.

~~~
jakewalker
Well, really from $307 to $108, since the $199 requires the $9/month for a
year commitment too.

~~~
gcb
either way. not the kind of small letter bait and switch advertisement i
expect from a company asking for my family info and DNA samples.

